# The DIY Grow Tent



## Dubbaman

As i recently got my HID lamp it was time to make a bigger flower box. so i decided since i like to keep things as inexpensive as i can i decided to make a grow tent instead of building a plywood box. I didn't have a camera for the build but have finished shots. Steps, materials, and tools as follow,


*MATERIALS*

1.(2) 4'x2'x1/4" cull lumber plywood panels
2.(4) 2"x2"x4' hardwood dowel rods
3.(4) queen size top sheets(only top sheets fitted ones will wrinkle around the edges) (2) dark blue (2) white
4.(12) 1/2" wood screws
5.(1)54"x25' roll of 1mm mylar
6.(3) 2"x30' roll of aluminum tape
7.(2) 60 count push pins
8.(10) 1" ceiling hooks
9.(4)1' lengths of lb test chain
10.(3) cans of flat white spray paint
11.(2) duracraft 10" 2 speed turbo cyclone fans
12.(4) rubber anchors
13.(6) butterfly binder clips


*TOOLS*

1. Drill with 1/8" bit
2. scissors/razor knife
3. screwdriver (Phillips)
4. 7" circular saw
5. rotozip saw
6. hammer


*Steps*

1. take one of the 4'x2'x1/4" cull plywood planks and spray it flat white let dry
2. set up floor with other 4'x2'x1/4" plywood and 2 2"x2"x4' along sides for "feet"
3. cut other 2 2"x2"x4' dowels in half (a little less than half was 1'8")and use them to cross brace the "feet"
4. drill 1/8" holes 2" in from each corner (made square) of top screw in one hook in each hole 
5. drill 1/8" holes in ceiling make sure that they are the same spread as you hooks 3'8"x1'8" apart and use hammer to tap in rubber anchors screw in more hooks
6. hang tent ceiling 1' from room ceiling with 1' chains (my home ceiling is 8.5' so tent roof is 7.5)
7. lay out white sheets and tape mylar to one side (i cut 2'x54" panels)
8. tack up sheets to the top with push pins (remember mylar side in) i spaced the pins about every 6". make sure of how you want your "opening"(door) to sit and adjust sheets accordingly
9. place fan on floor and adjust sheets around the fan so not to obstruct air flow(i taped them to the fan sides forming a seal)
10. hang dark sheets over top of the others using push pins to hold it in place
11. close doors with binder clips.


it looks like allot but it really only cost about $50 bucks(not counting the HID light) to make this "tent". it was about an 4 hour one man project (could have went smoother with an extra set of hands at times). It has run for one day like this and the humidity has stayed at 35% and the temps have run at a steady 80F for 12 hours. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask ill answer them best i can.


----------



## tom-tom

looks preety darn good to me a lot better than mine lol...


----------



## sillybilly

Do you have a price list or a final total?


----------



## Bowlbowltuesdays

Hey man how many plants can this hold?


----------

